# Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke



## zanderzone (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Nicht zu fassen!! Weiß gar nicht, was ich darauf schreiben soll.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Die deutsche Rechtssprechung. Das ist einfach unglaublich. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich als Geschädigter nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dort den Besitzer / Pächter / Verwalter verantwortlich zu machen.
 Wie soll denn der Bestand in einem solchem Gewässer überwacht werden? Das Einbringen von Fischlaich durch Wasservögel kann nur sehr schwer verhindert werden. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sich Hechte, Waller oder Vergleichbare Fische dressiere oder zähmen lassen. Wäre das also nun ein "freies Gewässer" ohne Eintritt gewesen, wäre die ganze Sache unter persönliches Pech verbucht worden? Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die deutsche Rechtssprechung. Das ist einfach unglaublich. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich als Geschädigter nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dort den Besitzer / Pächter / Verwalter verantwortlich zu machen.
> Wie soll denn der Bestand in einem solchem Gewässer überwacht werden? Das Einbringen von Fischlaich durch Wasservögel kann nur sehr schwer verhindert werden. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sich Hechte, Waller oder Vergleichbare Fische dressiere oder zähmen lassen. Wäre das also nun ein "freies Gewässer" ohne Eintritt gewesen, wäre die ganze Sache unter persönliches Pech verbucht worden? Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.




Das haben aber ausnhamsweise mal die Österreicher verzapft... Da hat die deutsche Rechtsprechung nix mit am Hut #h


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Du meinst die östereichische Rechtssprechung ;-)
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in Deutschland durchgeganen wäre..



Maulkorb wäre ne verdammt gute Variante :-D


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in Deutschland durchgeganen wäre..






In Deutschland hätte man gleich den ganzen See trockengelegt damit da gefahrlos gebadet werden kann.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Oh Sorry, das habe ich übersehen. Aber ich könnte mir das auch in Deutschland durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Moin.

Wenn das wie geschrieben eine öffentliche Badeanstalt ist von der 

Stadt betrieben mit einem Eintrittsgeld ist natürlich die Stadt der 

Betreiber und auch Rechtlich verantwortlich für die Sicherheit.

Für mich also alles richtig .

Wer Geld verdienen will muss auch für Schaden zahlen.


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Wie wird man Beamter ? ( Richter ) ;+

13 Jahre weltfremde Schule dann Abitur / Matura ( Österreich )
 4 Jahre mindestens 8 Semester in Österreich  weltfremdes Jurastudium.
 4 Jahre Vorbereitungsdienst danach Richter ( in Österreich ).

*Und ihr wundert euch*|rolleyes#c#c

PS: Ist bei uns nicht viel anderes#q.

Achtung kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten: m.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Stellt euch vor, ihr geht in den Zoo und werdet vom Löwen gebissen, da wäre die Empörung doch auch groß, wenn der Zoo nicht haftet. Der Löwe und der Hecht sind in beiden Fällen im Besitz des Eigentümers und man kann hier nicht mit unterschiedlichem Maß messen, weil einem das Eine seltsam vorkommt.


----------



## 0ggy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Moin


und wenn dir eine wilde Taube auf den Kopp kackt haftet dann auch der Zoo?


Oggy


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



0ggy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> und wenn dir eine wilde Taube auf den Kopp kackt haftet dann auch der Zoo?
> ...




Nein, denn die wilde Taube ist nicht "Eigentum" des Zoos, sondern herrenlos...
Wenn die Taube aber dem Zoo gehört, haftet der Zoo für das Tier. 
(Aber da müsste schon was schlimmeres passieren, als ein bisschen Taubenkot...)


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Passend zum Thema: Mir hat mal eine Möwe ins Ohr gekackt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



rippi schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema: Mir hat mal eine Möwe ins Ohr gekackt.




Eine herrenlose??


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Eine herrenlose??



Das weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube sie war nicht beringt. Dann kann man nichts machen oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nein, denn die wilde Taube ist nicht "Eigentum" des Zoos, sondern herrenlos...
> Wenn die Taube aber dem Zoo gehört, haftet der Zoo für das Tier.
> (Aber da müsste schon was schlimmeres passieren, als ein bisschen Taubenkot...)



Beißt der Hecht beim Stippen in meine Pose, sprechen wir dann von Sachbeschädigung?


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beißt der Hecht beim Stippen in meine Pose, sprechen wir dann von Sachbeschädigung?#6




Nein man spricht dann von einem " Poser " - Hecht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Nein man spricht dann von einem " Poser " - Hecht



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Der Teich in Österreich wäre doch die perfekte Heimat für den Offenbacher “Problemwels“.
Ruckzuck ist der Teich leergefressen.
Die Bieber frisst der Wels auch noch.

Ist der Wels in Österreich ein heimischer Fisch ?
Dann könnte er nach der Herrichtung des Badesees in einen schönen Fluss.

Ruck Zuck können wieder alle in Ruhe schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Weil es ein Hecht ist, will es keiner glauben:
Korrektes Urteil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weil es ein Hecht ist, will es keiner glauben:
> Korrektes Urteil



Dann zahlt der Verein bei einem Fehlbiss des Hechtes meine Pose beim Stippen, weil Sachbeschädigung?


----------



## Ukel (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann zahlt der Verein bei einem Fehlbiss des Hechtes meine Pose beim Stippen, weil Sachbeschädigung?



Aber nur vielleicht eventuell möglicherweise, wenn du dein Tangermünde verlässt und deine Stipprute bei den Ösis im besagten Teich auswirfst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Ukel schrieb:


> Aber nur vielleicht eventuell möglicherweise, wenn du dein Tangermünde verlässt und deine Stipprute bei den Ösis im besagten Teich auswirfst.



Vermute ich auch. 

Bei uns krabbelt aber das Hochwasser immer in die Gewässer, ist ja nicht geschlossen. Somit wird der Richter leichtes Spiel haben. Da Bayern aber eher zu Österreich zählt, stünden die Chancen auf erfolgreiches Klagen auch dort nicht schlecht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Unglaublich diese Richtersprüche. Diesen Urteilen ist die Verbotskultur in unseren Ländern zu verdanken. Baden im See oder Fluss, fast immer verboten. Könnte ja jemand ertrinken oder von Fisch gebissen werden oder Übelkeit bekommen. Steilklippen werden abgesperrt, könnte ja jemand runter fallen, ohne Helm Roller fahren.... Dann bin ich mal weiter weg und man ist viel freier und relaxter. Typisch deutsch bzw. österreichisch. Die Österreicher scheinen noch penibler als die Deutschen zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> . Da Bayern aber eher zu Österreich zählt, stünden die Chancen auf erfolgreiches Klagen auch dort nicht schlecht.




Hallo,


Bayern ist älter als Österreich, eher zählt Österreich zu Bayern:q.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Bayern ist älter als Österreich, eher zählt Österreich zu Bayern:q.
> ...



Mein Fehler! 

Ich wollte euch auch nur Seehofern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Wild ist herrenlos, auch wenn einem der Wald/ das Land, auf dem es lebt, gehört. Erst mit der Erlegung geht es in den Besitz des Jagdausübungsberechtigten über. Wenn also in dem Revier eines Pächters/Eigentümern jemand von einem Wildschwein verletzt wird, muss er dafür nicht geradestehen. Ist das bei Fischen anders? Kennt da einer von Euch die Gesetzeslage?


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Nö, und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auch gaaarkeinen drive mich mit so einem Müll auseinanderzusetzen....

Ist mir völlig egal wie da jetzt die Rechtslage ist- ich weiß nur in meiner Jugend wäre das unter "Passiert halt...." abgehakt worden, heute muß irgendein verantwortlicher gesucht werden! Sorry, aber so seh ich das nun mal....


----------



## Nacktangler (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Normalerweise verlangt aber auch kein Pächter Eintritt, damit Spaziergänger in seinen Wald gehen dürfen. Zumal der Hecht nicht aus dem See kann, das Wildschwein aber nicht eindeutig dem Pachtstück zugeordnet werden.

Mit einem Hinweisschild: "Vorsicht, bissiger Hecht, baden auf eigene Gefahr." müsste es aber doch eigentlich gegessen sein?

Sachbeschädigung beim Stippen geht nicht durch, weil der Verlust von Material beim Angeln gewöhnlich ist und dem Angler zugemutet werden kann, dass er das auch weiss (und wohl nachweislich schon in Kauf genommen hat).

Ist aber nur meine pers. Auslegung...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Normalerweise verlangt aber auch kein Pächter Eintritt, damit Spaziergänger in seinen Wald gehen dürfen. Zumal der Hecht nicht aus dem See kann, das Wildschwein aber nicht eindeutig dem Pachtstück zugeordnet werden.
> 
> Mit einem Hinweisschild: "Vorsicht, bissiger Hecht, baden auf eigene Gefahr." müsste es aber doch eigentlich gegessen sein?
> 
> ...



Der benannte See könnte aber auch durch einen naheliegenden Fluss besiedelt worden sein. Laicheintrag durch Wasservögel etwa. Muss/soll der Verpächter/Pächtern nun eine Glocke über den See stulpen und alle Hechte abfischen?

Dämliches Ding (das Urteil), unter solch Prämisse könnten wir uns alle mit Schmerzensgeld reich Klagen.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der benannte See könnte aber auch durch einen naheliegenden Fluss besiedelt worden sein.



Das ist in dem Fall aber egal, da alles Lebende nach Fischereirecht in so einem Gewässer automatisch zum Besitz dazu gehört. Auch wenn es in dem Fall für alle anderen Badegäste und die Gemeinde sehr dumm läuft, die Haftung für nicht-herrenlose Tiere hat schon ihren Sinn. Und wenn man die Fische hier raus nehmen würde, dann gehen die Fischzüchter auf die Barrikaden, denn sie könnten für herrenlose Fische keinen Schadensersatz einfordern, wenn etwas ihre Teiche heimsucht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Fall aber egal, da alles Lebende nach Fischereirecht in so einem Gewässer automatisch zum Besitz dazu gehört. Auch wenn es in dem Fall für alle anderen Badegäste und die Gemeinde sehr dumm läuft, die Haftung für nicht-herrenlose Tiere hat schon ihren Sinn. Und wenn man die Fische hier raus nehmen würde, dann gehen die Fischzüchter auf die Barrikaden, denn sie könnten für herrenlose Fische keinen Schadensersatz einfordern, wenn etwas ihre Teiche heimsucht.



Ich halte es trotzdem für Schwachsinn, egal für wie "sinnig" man es verkaufen will. Die Konsequenz wäre, das ich morgen mich Beißen lasse für Schmerzensgeld. 

Und wenn ein Richter das so beurteilt, muss man es auch nicht für richtig halten. Was ergibt sich denn als Lösungsansatz daraus? Alle Hechte weg? 

Ich sehe das Szenario schon. Baden als Allgemeinwohl vor das Angeln und aus die Maus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Die Sache ist viel einfacher:
In dem besagten See in Ösiland wurde definitiv zuwenig auf Hechte geangelt und die haben zuwenig Schiss ...

Da sieht man mal wieder, wohin diese exorbitanten Angelkartenpreise in der alten habsburgischen Beamtenurstandsrepublik führen ! :m

Merke: Aus einem habsburgischen Vergewaltungs-Beamten kann man 2 beamtete Preußen oder 4 beamtete Bayern machen ...


----------



## plagionotus (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Man kann sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, zunehmend sind Richter im "Geschäft", möglichst die Verfahren durch alle Instanzen zu treiben, weil Rechtswissenschaft betrieben wird. Die Gemeinde wird wohl beste Chancen in einem Revisionsverfahren haben. Die Maßgabe liegt bei dem vorliegenden Fall im "herrenlos", das Betreiben eines Badestrandes macht die Gemeinde noch lange nicht zu Besitzern der im Gewässer enthaltenen Fische, sondern als Besitzer obliegt ihr lediglich das Fischereirecht! Es handelt sich um ein offenes Ökosystem, d.h. der Fischbestand unterliegt nicht der ausschließlichen Kontrolle durch Besatz sondern wird durch Eintrag von Außen wenn nicht maßgeblich sondern zu mindestens mitbestimmt! Entweder hatte die Gemeinde einen um diesen Umstand unkundigen Rechtsbeistand ... ;O)
Vielleicht war der Richter auch nur menschlich und hatte ein Einsehen mit der durch die Behandlungskosten stark gebeutelten Familie?! Wie dem auch sei, es heißt nicht ohne Grund: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See, ist man in Gottes Hand! 
Symptomatisch bei solchen Vorgängen ist aber der immer weiter verbreitete Irrglaube alle Lebensrisiken seien auf Andere abwälzbar und jeder hätte mit Geburt eine Garantie erhalten, die Unsterblichkeit zu erreichen! Zunehmende großflächige Lebensfremde, ob das wohl niedergehende, dekadente Gesellschaften markiert?


----------



## plagionotus (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Was haltet Ihr von diesem Gerichtsurteil und der Entwicklung in Österreich? Schreibt uns Eure Meinung!*
> 
> Quelle: www.noen.at




Hättet ihr mal einen direkten Link zum Artikel, der angeführte leitet nur zum reißerischen Blatt? #c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Bitteschön, ich der Artikel geisterte schon gestern durchs Netz. 

https://www.noen.at/pielachtal/hofs...pielachtaler-sehnsucht-arthur-rasch-104720737


----------



## Muckimors (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Um das richtig einzuordnen müsste man "mitunter" das Regelwerk der deutschen Gesellschaft für das Badewesen ( DGfdB ) kennen. 

Mangels gesetzlicher Bestimmungen orientieren sich Richter in Deutschland an diesem Regelwerk in Bezug auf Badeunfälle. 

Offensichtlich hat aber das österreichische Gericht für Recht  anerkannt, daß die Gemeinde ihren Verkehrs-sicherungspflichten 
nicht nachgekommen ist und daher schadenersatzpflichtig ist. ​
So könnte genausogut ein deutsches Urteil aussehen. Könnte...

Unverständlich  ist mir allerdings, wieso die Eltern nicht in Bezug auf ihre  Aufsichtspflichtverletzung in Anspruch  genommen wurden. Denn die Eltern hätten hier das "Risiko" in Bezug auf eine Verletzung in und um einen Natursee in Erwägung ziehen müssen. Ob die Eltern in Bezug auf die Kenntnis der Verkehrssicherungspflichten des Betreibers dieses Risiko ohne zu hinterfragen hätten ausschließen können oder dürfen, wird ein Richter festlegen und zwar seiner Meinung nach. In wie weit ein in der Regel friedlicher Raubfisch überhaupt etwas mit Verkehrssicherungspflichten zu tun hat, darüber wird er auch entscheiden müssen. "Wildtiere sind herrenlos" ? Ist ein Fisch denn überhaupt ein Tier ? Er wird  festlegen müssen, ob ein Fisch eine Sache ist oder ein Tier oder kein Tier und auch keine Sache, sondern ein Fisch  Wenn der Richter zu dem Ergebnis kommt, der Fisch ist nicht herrenlos, wird er eine Einordnung vornehmen müssen nach Besitz, Eigentum oder Halter dieses Fisches    Ob diese Meinung richtig oder falsch ist, interessiert den Richter am Ende nicht. Wer Recht bekommt, hat Recht. 


Beispiel : 

Darf ein Hund beissen? Der Einzelfall entscheidet
Grundsätzlich  haftet der Hundehalter auch ohne ein Verschulden gemäß § 833 BGB für  alle Schäden, die durch sein Tier verursacht werden. Es kommt aber, wie  so häufig, auf den Einzelfall an. Das Oberlandesgericht Celle sprach  einem Biss-Opfer in diesem Fall keine Entschädigung zu (Az. 22 Ss 9/02).  

Wenn der angeleint wartende Hund bedrängt wird 
Eine  Hündin wurde vor einer Tankstelle an einem Blumenständer mit kurzer  Leine angebunden und ins „Platz“ gelegt. Sie lag in einer solchen  Entfernung von der Eingangstür des Verkaufsraums, dass Kunden das  Gebäude ungehindert betreten konnten und nicht in Gefahr waren, von der  Hündin belästigt oder angegriffen zu werden. Ein Junge kam vorbei und  wollte die Hündin streicheln, obwohl ihm dies von seinen Eltern generell  untersagt war. Die Hündin schnappte zu und verletzte den Jungen leicht  an der Hand. 

Hund kann sich nicht den Streicheleinheiten entziehen
In  der Gerichtsverhandlung wurde klar, dass sich der Junge des Risikos  bewusst war, als er auf die liegende Hündin zuging. Ihm musste auch klar  sein, dass die Hündin angesichts einer fehlenden Ausweichmöglichkeit  bei der von ihr als Angriff verstandenen Annäherung nichts andere übrig  blieben, als zur Abwehr zu kneifen. Hätte die Hündin richtig zugebissen,  wären größere Verletzungen entstanden. Das Gericht entschied im Sinne  des Hundes, der sich der Annäherung des Junges nicht entziehen konnte. 

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach basiert das Urteil mit dem Hechtbiss nicht auf "gesunden Menschenverstand".

Warum ? 

Ich bin mal von einem Raubvogel im Wald angegriffen worden. Die Stellungnahme des Hegeringleiters, dem ich die Geschichte amüsiert erzählt hatte lautete kurz und knapp : " *Du warst bei ihm uneingeladen im Wohnzimmer, nicht er bei Dir ! " ...
*
Und diese profane aber richtige Feststellung überzeugt mich auch im Falle des Hechtes tausendmal mehr als jede noch so "detailierte juristische Doktorarbeit"..., die am Ende nur schwachsinnig sein kann..  

Googelt mal, wieviele Badeseen werben, indem sie sich selbst als "*Naturerlebnisbad*" bezeichnen...Und nun erlebt da mal einer die Natur und das Geschrei ist gross... 


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## plagionotus (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bitteschön, ich der Artikel geisterte schon gestern durchs Netz.
> 
> https://www.noen.at/pielachtal/hofs...pielachtaler-sehnsucht-arthur-rasch-104720737



Danke. 
Na ja unabhängig von einer realitätsfernen Richterschar im Ösiland in Bezug auf die Urteile, der Artikel gibt nicht viel her an Seriosität, wenn alleine im Zusammenhang mit der Biberansiedlung von einem Brutpaar Biber geschrieben wird. #q Und der Biberberater angeblich den Wegfang des Männchens und dessen Umsiedlung empfohlen hat, weil dieses angeblich nicht die Aufzucht mit betreibt!


----------



## Haifisch81 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Nur noch alles krank bei uns mit der Justiz
Ich wandere bald aus in ein Angler Freundliches  Land wen ich das so Lese.


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Haifisch81 schrieb:


> Nur noch alles krank bei uns mit der Justiz
> Ich wandere bald aus in ein Angler Freundliches  Land wen ich das so Lese.




Ist nun mal Ösiland und nicht Deutschland...:q


----------



## Leech (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Maulkorb wäre ne verdammt gute Variante :-D




Das wäre dann ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Leech schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.



Klar.....

Listenhunde sehen das Anders.


----------



## plagionotus (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Naturnähe und Naturgewässer?! Wenn ich auf der Seite der Gemeinde http://www.hofstetten-gruenau.at/PIELACHTALER_sehnsucht so lese:  "Zudem hat das Planungsteam die Ausrichtung und Anordnung der Anlagen nach den Grundsätzen von Feng Shui konzipiert, um so ein harmonisches Zusammenleben von Mensch und Natur zu fördern." , hat nun nur der Hecht nicht mitbekommen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, kann ich so langsam den Richter verstehen, der hier die Gemeinde als "Halter" der Fische sieht. Der Biber muss auch komplett an Hirnschwund leiden, dieses "Gewässer" zu frequentieren, kein Wunder wenn der/die sich unter dem Holzsteg abduckt/en, der einzige Flecken wo älteres Holz steht, das des Steges. Keine Ahnung wo der im Winter die Nahrung herbekommt. Es wäre wohl als Erlösung anzusehen, die komplette Familie umzusiedeln. Wenn man sich überlegt dass die Bestandsdichte der Biber in der Umgebung astronomisch hoch sein muss, um so ein Gewässer zu besiedeln, da sollte man mal über eine Jagdzeit beim Biber nachdenken.
Wer nach so was wie der "Sehnsucht" Sehnsucht  hat, kennt keine Naturseen und das Baden darin noch weniger. Nichts desto trotz bleibe ich bei allem Sarkasmus dabei, bis ich mir die Fische aneigne sind diese herrenlos, es ist kein Karpfenteich mit "Mönchen" wo alles unter Kontrolle bleibt.


----------



## niersfischer93 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß das Kind war? Dann könnte ich für meine nächste Tour auf Hecht die Ködergröße entsprechend anpassen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

§ 960 BGB
Wilde Tiere

(1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.

Jetzt müssen wir Privantgewässer definieren. Ist ein vom Land gepachteter See als solches aus öffentlicher Hand privat?


----------



## Leech (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Klar.....
> 
> Listenhunde sehen das Anders.




Ist richtig. Aber gibt es jetzt schon Listenfische?
Dafür müsste man doch erstmal ein Gesetz verabschieden :v


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Leech schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Aber gibt es jetzt schon Listenfische?
> Dafür müsste man doch erstmal ein Gesetz verabschieden :v



Ist doch sowieso albern. Ich nehme die Debatte darum nicht all zu ernst. Die Konsequenz wäre vorsätzliches Abkassieren. Ich kann als Besitzer die Anlage sicher und beschwerdefrei gestalten, die Auflagen erfüllen.

Ich kann doch aber nicht dafür sorge tragen, das ein Fisch sich wider seiner Natur verhält, wegen eines Gesetzes, das die Realität ausblendet.

Wenn ich über ein Zandernest schwimme, kassiere ich eine mahnende Botschaft. Brutpflege ist kein Verstoss gegen das Grundgesetz.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> § 960 BGB
> Wilde Tiere
> 
> (1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.
> ´




#6 Danke sehr. Genau das ist die Grundlage, die mich interessiert hat.


----------



## Schlacko (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Ich hätte diese Geschichte als Lebensrisiko abgetan.


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Schlacko schrieb:


> Ich hätte diese Geschichte als Lebensrisiko abgetan.



genauso....Als nächstes kommt einer mit ner schweren Borreliose und behauptet, er wäre im Freibad von einer Zecke gebissen worden....Als Schwerpflegefall geht es dann nicht mehr um zigtausende sondern um Millionen ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> § 960 BGB
> Wilde Tiere
> 
> (1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.



Im Zweifel könnte das bedeuten, daß nun hunderte  Angelvereine die Kündigung ihrer Pachtgewässer bekommen...Mal sehen, wie lange das jetzt dauert, bis Peta ein "vermeintliches Hechtopfer" aus einem deutschen Badesee präsentiert...und klagt..

Ob ein Tier oder ein Fisch herrenlos ist oder nicht ist mMn auch für ein Urteil unerheblich,weil der Betreiber regelmäßig Verkehrssicherungspflichten zu erfüllen hat. 

So sind z.B. an Autobahnen hohe mit riesem finanziellen Aufwand Zäune gezogen, damit keine Wildtiere auf die Autobahn laufen können. Die Rehe sind zwar herrenlos, aber der Autobahnbetreiber hat im Rahmen seiner Verkehrssicherungspflichten dafür zu sorgen, daß diese Gefahren durch die Tiere abgewendet werden, sie nicht in seinem Verpflichtungsbereich auftauchen...   

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Xianeli (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Logische Konsequenz: 

Das Bad schließen und für Angler umbauen und Tageskarten verkaufen 
Man kann sich auch alles selbst kaputt machen. Wie man auf die Idee kommen kann deshalb wen anzuzeigen...


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Darf ein Hund beissen? Der Einzelfall entscheidet
> Grundsätzlich  haftet der Hundehalter auch ohne ein Verschulden gemäß § 833 BGB für  alle Schäden, die durch sein Tier verursacht werden. Es kommt aber, wie  so häufig, auf den Einzelfall an. Das Oberlandesgericht Celle sprach  einem Biss-Opfer in diesem Fall keine Entschädigung zu (Az. 22 Ss 9/02).



Hi, also das ist für mich ja eine noch größere Fehlentscheidung als der Fall mit dem Hecht. Der Hundebesitzer hat dabei doch ganz klar seine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt.|rolleyes Zumindest hier in NRW; Und das sage ich Dir als Hundehalter dessen Töle, regelmäßig in die Situation kommt wie der Hund oben.:g


§ 2 Landeshundegestz NRW
Allgemeine Pflichten
  (1) Hunde sind so zu halten, zu führen und zu beaufsichtigen, dass von ihnen keine Gefahr für Leben oder Gesundheit von Menschen oder Tieren ausgeht.


Grüße JK


----------



## oberfranke (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Das sind ja schon amerikanische Verhältnisse. Da muss auf der Mikrowelle stehen das sie nicht zum trocknen und aufwärmen von Haustieren verwendet werden darf. Ob was von Kindern draufsteht weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber nicht wundern. 
Gut es hat den Amis auch keiner gesagt das sie keinen Trumpel wählen sollen und schon haben sie es getan. Scheinbar muss man denen alles sagen. 
Der menschliche Verstand rückt immer mehr in den Hintergrund. 

Wie schaut es jetzt mit Wespennestern, Zecken usw aus? Gehören die dort auch dem Bürgermeister? 

Nirgends steht ein Schild das ich nicht auf der Fahrbahn oder auf Gleisanlagen laufen darf.
Zudem lernt man Verkehrsschilder, Straßenverkehrsordnung usw ja nur wenn man nen Führerschein macht. 
Also jemand ohne Führerschein hat es offiziell nie gelernt, woher soll er es also wissen. Man setzt es einfach voraus, also als ein Wissen das einen schon der menschliche Verstand sagt. 
Genauso hat einen der menschliche Verstand zu sagen das in einem Naturbadesee Fische sind, sein müssen, sollten oder könnten.

Man, gibt den der Gesetzgeber dem Trend zur völligen Verblödung und Gedankenlosigkeit nach?
Alle wollen mündige, selbst bestimmte, freie Bürger sein aber jeder verlangt das ständig andere für ihn denken. 
Zu blöd um anschließend zu nen Anwalt zu laufen ist aber scheinbar keiner.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon amerikanische Verhältnisse. Da muss auf der Mikrowelle stehen das sie nicht zum trocknen und aufwärmen von Haustieren verwendet werden darf. Ob was von Kindern draufsteht weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber nicht wundern.
> Gut es hat den Amis auch keiner gesagt das sie keinen Trumpel wählen sollen und schon haben sie es getan. Scheinbar muss man denen alles sagen.
> Der menschliche Verstand rückt immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
> 
> ...



Auf die Wespen, Bienen und Zecken wollt ich auch grad zu sprechen kommen.
...

Wahrscheinlich hat denen irgendeiner gesagt, dem gesagt wurde, dass der Onkel n Anwalt ist. Da schlagen wir was raus.

Ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass n Hechtbiss sich so dermaßen entzündet, dass mehrfache OPs notwendig sind.
Wurde da direkt nach der Verletzung die Wunde überhaupt behandelt oder haben die Eltern das einfach vernachlässigt ? Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen  dass die Entzündung andere Ursachen hatte. Sehr seltsam. 

Wieviele Hechtangler haben nach mißglücktem Kiemengriff denn ne entzündete Verletzung ?


----------



## plagionotus (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Hier wurde schon mal um die Definition ageschlossenes Privatgewässer gestritten, http://www.gw-forum.de/showthread.p...on-quot-Wildtiere-quot-hier-herrenlose-Fische

so eindeutig wie sich § 960 BGB liest, scheint es eben doch nicht zu sein! Offensichtlich entscheidet die Art Gewässer schon über die Ableitung "herrenlos" bis zur Aneignung. Die Fischereigesetze präzisieren hier weiter bspw. das FG LSA:
"(1) Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei in allen oberirdischen Gewässern mit
Ausnahme von künstlich zu fischereiwirtschaftlichen Zwecken errichteten
Anlagen sowie Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern, in denen
die Fische nicht herrenlos sind.
(2) Auf die in Absatz 1 ausgenommenen Anlagen, Teiche und Gewässer finden die
Vorschriften des § 3 Nr. 2, der §§ 28, 29, 34 bis 37, 40 Nrn. 1, 6, 9, 10, 18, 21
und 22, des § 47 Abs. 4, der §§ 48, 53 Abs. 1 Nrn. 7 bis 11, 15 und Abs. 3
sinngemäß Anwendung; § 3 Nr. 2 und die §§ 28, 29 finden jedoch nicht
Anwendung auf Zierteiche, Hälterbecken für Speisefische und Zierfischbehälter
sowie, im Hinblick auf den Bewirtschafter, auf Teiche und andere geschlossene
Gewässer von insgesamt nicht mehr als 0,05 Hektar Gewässerfläche."

Selbst nach Definition des BGB: durchflossen wird ein Baggersee, bei dem es sich offensichtlich im vorliegenden Fall handelt, wenigstens durch oberflächennahes Grundwasser.  Auch die Größe liegt deutlich über 0,5ha, wobei dieses Maß auch in Österreich angewendet wird.

Tierhalterpflichten aus der Hundehaltung auf Gefahren aus dem Fischbesatz in "natürlichen" Gewässern übertragen zu wollen, erscheint m.M. nach abenteuerlich! 

Und Verkehrssicherungspflichten werden in verschiedenen Erwägungen auch gerne auf alle nur denkbaren Bereiche ausgedehnt, unter allgem. Verkehrssicherungspflicht fällt ein "natürlicher" Fischbesatz bestimmt nicht ,0) Einzig die Tierhalterhaftpflicht greift bei Intensivhaltung, wo die Tiere eben nicht herrenlos sind.

Da aber in dem Artikel gerade auf die Besatzzahlen hingewiesen wird, welche ein Gutachter über den Fortlauf einiger Jahre prüfte, und dieser auf deutlich überhöhte Zahlen argumentierte, so wird man den Eindruck nicht los, die "Sehnsucht" soll als kapitalschöpfendes Allroundunternehmen geführt und neben Baden, wird vermutlich auch die Vergabe von Angelmarken abgezielt. Dies erklärt eventuell auch den deutlich überhöhten Besatz (Intensivteich/ Fischwirtschaft) und hierin wird die Begründung des Urteils liegen.

Dass jetzt tausenden Pachtgewässern die Kündigung droht, scheint mir irrig, weil die Definition, der Intensivteichhaltung/ Teichwirtschaft hierzu einfach nicht auf normale Angelgewässer übertragbar ist. Insofern erlangt "herrenlos" oder nicht, schon die Deutungshoheit über Haftung oder nicht!


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Die Hechte werden eingesetzt, damit Der Friedfischbestand kurz gehalten wird. Viele Friedfische fressen Zooplankton und Zooplankton frisst Phytoplankton, dass das Wasser grünlich trübt.

Mehr Hechte -> wenig Friedfisch -> mehr Zooplankton ->weniger Phytoplankton -> klares Wasser


----------



## oberfranke (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Hat die Gemeinde das Urteil angenommen oder ist sie in Revision gegangen?


----------



## plagionotus (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

War in Revision gegangen und ist gescheitert. Deswegen auch der mediale Sturm im Wasserglas.


----------



## oberfranke (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



plagionotus schrieb:


> War in Revision gegangen und ist gescheitert. Deswegen auch der mediale Sturm im Wasserglas.



Ich fall vom Glauben ab.


----------



## plagionotus (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

Ja, wollte es auch erst nicht glauben. Aber hängt wohl alles ein wenig mit deren Besatzdichte zusammen, der gerichtlichen Auslegung der Fischhaltung und der dann folgenden Tierhalterhaftpflicht. Der Gutachter hatte eine deutlich überhöhte Besatzdichte gesehen, da wird die rechtliche Kausalität verändert und es ist keineswegs mehr ein "natürliches" Gewässer und der Besitzer zählt als Halter von Fischen. Teichkarpfenhaltung ist was anderes wie Pachtgewässer! So meine Vermutung zur Urteilsbegründung. Mal sehen was hier noch zusammengetragen wird!


----------



## josef1 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es drei Jahre her, dass ein damals siebenjähriger Junge bei einer Veranstaltung in der österreichischen Pielachtaler Sehnsucht von einem Hecht gebissen wurde. Die Verletzung entzündete sich und der Junge musste mehrere Male operiert werden. Das anschließende Gerichtsverfahren, in dem die Eltern des Geschädigten auf Schmerzensgeld klagten, lief bis jetzt. Nach dem ersten Urteil legte die Gemeinde Berufung ein. Nun bestätigte aber die zweite Instanz die Schmerzensgeldforderung
> 
> 
> *Bürgermeister als Tierhalter eingestuft
> ...


Also mir hats die Sprache verschlagen auf so eine Idee einen Hecht mit einem Haustier (hier Hund) zu vergleichen ist doch in einem kranken Gehirn gereift einen Hund kann man an die Leine legen aber versuchen sie das mal mit einem Hecht


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*

… und auf einmal erscheint Waller anleinen in ganz anderem Licht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verurteilt! 14.000 Euro wegen Hechtattacke*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> … und auf einmal erscheint Waller anleinen in ganz anderem Licht.






Der ist gut :vik:


----------

